# Niveus Media Offers Upgrade Path



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Niveus Media Offers Aggressive Trade-Up Program


* Category:
* Audio Server & MP3 Player News, Media Center PC, News

* Resources & Links:
* Media Center PC
* , Media Server
* , Niveus Media


* May 15, 2009



Niveus Media just introduced a 'Trade-In Trade-Up' program that allows existing Niveus Media Server owners to trade-in any Niveus Media Server to redeem a credit towards the purchase of a new, 2009 Niveus Media Server. This exclusive offer provides Niveus customers with a value-packed opportunity to "upgrade" to the latest Niveus hardware and software without having to pay full price for a new unit.

The 'Trade-In Trade-Up' offer is available to any customer with a Niveus Media Server older than 2009. All Niveus Media Servers are assigned the same trade-in value regardless of the model, age or current functionality of the unit. Participating customers will be offered a percentage off the purchase of the following 2009 Niveus Media Servers: Niveus Media Server - Rainier Edition HD or Niveus Media Server - Pro Series (n4, n7).

The Media Center PC market is one of the most hyped in the consumer electronics marketplace with amazing performance from their internal DVRs, incredible control of whole home automation, access to music, movie and photo collections yet lack of connectivity to satellite providers like DirecTV (who provide NFL feeds for many teams and for out of market users) as well as some shortcomings of the Microsoft Vista operating systems have left early adopters of some media center PCs looking for more. Niveus now allows their most loyal, core clients to get the latest, fastest, largest and most feature laden systems while protecting their early adopter investments.

Consumers can contact Niveus at 866-258-2929 or [email protected]


----------

